# Need help!!! Lesco spreader



## Krb (Oct 22, 2018)

Hey could use some help,I purchased a used 80lb lesco spreader online.after getting it home and giving it a good once over looks like it will need some work.i don't know what model # it is there is no markings . So far I need to replace the impeller because it does not engage with the agitator not sure if the gears are supposed to be covered and whatever else you guys can come up with thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not sure how to determine the model number, but here is an online source for replacement parts.

That gate on the back is kind of interesting.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

That looks like a kewl one. The cam follower aka the agitator wiggler is not engaging the cam on the top of the impeller.
The impeller needs to come up so the two mate together and start wiggling when you push it.
https://mkrittenhouse.com/us/shop-by-brand/lesco/lesco-spreader-agitator-repair-kits

The square thingey in this picture needs to ride on the came so it will wiggle back and forth.
You may have a broken screw or cotter pin on the impeller which may be why the impeller dropped.
https://mkrittenhouse.com/us/lesco-spreader-impeller-replacement?___SID=U

You need to make it a screen too. The Lesco one is $118  :shock:


----------



## Krb (Oct 22, 2018)

All great info!! Because I'm unsure of the model... I know there is a old and new version I assume all the new replacement parts will fit. I'm guessing this is the older model.should the gears have a cover?


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

If there is a site one near you take it in and they can help.


----------



## Krb (Oct 22, 2018)

Ok,yup about 5 miles away


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Krb said:


> All great info!! Because I'm unsure of the model... I know there is a old and new version I assume all the new replacement parts will fit. I'm guessing this is the older model.should the gears have a cover?


I do believe it should have a cover to protect the gears.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I do believe it should have a cover to protect the gears.


+1


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

you can see the wear rings from the cover feedthroughs on the shaft. 
But to get it usable you have to get the impeller up a little. The covers may be what is needed to do that.
There is a roll pin in the vertical shaft that might be missing or broken which has allowed the impeller to drop.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Krb said:


> Hey could use some help,I purchased a used 80lb lesco spreader online.after getting it home and giving it a good once over looks like it will need some work.i don't know what model # it is there is no markings . So far I need to replace the impeller because it does not engage with the agitator not sure if the gears are supposed to be covered and whatever else you guys can come up with thanks


You got yourself a sweet Lesco! All those remote levers are big $$$ to add and a couple of them aren't even made any longer. That will be well worth getting back to 100% condition. Site One should be able to fix you up but that's really a nice machine. I like it!


----------



## Krb (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks!! I was looking for the gear box cover and all I came up with was the whole box assembly. I have some time this week to take off impeller and see what's causing it to drop...Ebay had those levers for $199 lol ridiculous.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

The impeller isn't dropping, its worn out. Likely the pin that holds the impeller came out and they ran it for a bit wearing the top of the impeller out. It's an easy replacement. Mine was the same way.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> So overall it's in good shape. I didn't know how the agitator worked so he got that one over on me. You can see where the impeller is worn out. Not sure if it just wasn't installed correctly or not. It has one leaky tire and it also didn't come with the screen. I could have done much worse.


----------



## Krb (Oct 22, 2018)

thanks n la hacker !! that it the pin is good holding the impeller in place however the impeller is shot,fins are worn and top part worn down look like a dog was chewing on it. easy fix... need to make a new custom screen the one it came with was all rusted and a tetnis shot waiting to happen!!


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

No problem. Good looking unit you picked up. I just won another one from an auction. Golf course a couple hours away shut down and is liquidating everything. I should have had some financing set up. They had a jacobsen greens king iv plus and a 1900D. Both sold for 2k/each. A Toro greens aerator and a pull behind lely spreader went for 350/each. I was a sand panda I didnt get more than I did. I did get a greensmaster 1000 for 200.


----------



## Krb (Oct 22, 2018)

Can't beat those deals,got me looking!!


----------



## Mr Efficiency (Jul 4, 2018)

Nice buy if you got it at a good price.
That lesco spreader uses all the same parts as the new ones if needing parts.

That is the old style gears and they never had covers. If the are working, no need to change them with the newer style with the cover. Them older gears spun the impeller a little slower also then the newer ones.
That rear opening is for an after market drop spreader attachment that was availabl years ago but don't think it is now.
One lever of the two is still made, remote shield lever. $140
Other lever is not made anymore, one for the remote third hole from lesco.

A week ago I started selling low cost custom remote remote third hole slide kits for $36.95 + shipping on Ebay if anyone needs one. I only have a limited supply of them for now.

Replacement impeller you can get online or from site one supply, no need for an expensiveone.
On a thread here from the summer, I showed how to replace the impeller pn on lesco spreaders without using a pin and only a hose clamp. I am not sure hot to find it easily but 
@ware may know.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mr Efficiency said:


> ...Replacement impeller you can get online or from site one supply, no need for an expensiveone.
> On a thread here from the summer, I showed how to replace the impeller pn on lesco spreaders without using a pin and only a hose clamp. I am not sure hot to find it easily but
> @ware may know.


Here it is. :thumbsup:



Mr Efficiency said:


> ...A week ago I started selling low cost custom remote remote third hole slide kits for $36.95 + shipping on Ebay if anyone needs one. I only have a limited supply of them for now.


Cool. Got a link?


----------



## Mr Efficiency (Jul 4, 2018)

Ware said:


> Mr Efficiency said:
> 
> 
> > ...Replacement impeller you can get online or from site one supply, no need for an expensiveone.
> ...


Here, I only have a limited supply of kits till next spring some time.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Remote-Third-Hole-Slide-Kit-for-3-hole-lesco-50-lb-80-lb-push-spreader-/142989823662


----------

